# Spider Solitaire 43 game winning streak ends.



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Another surprise this was…
I had no idea it was anywhere close to 43 straight games!

This was very unusual in that I had just gotten more cards to play…
... there was NOT a Play to be had anywhere!! Nada… End of game…

It's rough when that happens… not ONE play available… Bummer…










Yes, I play the simple one decker…

If I could have won just FOUR more games, I would have broken my Record!!
... I don't peak to check on the status of the winning streak…
... and I don't count them… I'm in the dark until I'm about to lose… LOL


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

... sniff… sniff… Thank you… I needed that….

She was SO good wasn't she?
... one of my favorites at that time…

... wipe… wipe….


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i figured you might even watch this one joe
another choice was justine timberlake


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm glad the choice was Julie… She's/was awesome. Music videos sure have come a long way.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

David,

You did good on your 1st choice… She was the BEST!

Thank you again…


----------

